# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  WAIS-4 τι ειναι?

## keep_walking

Ξερω περιπου τι ειναι αλλα θα ηθελα περισσοτερες πληροφοριες οπως πως ακριβως δουλευει , δηλαδη εκτος απο το σκορ κτλ που βγαινουν απο διαφορες παραμετρους...τι ακριβως κανει ο "εξεταζομενος"...απαντα σε ερωτησεις?
Βαριεμαι να διαβασω ατελειωτα κατεβατα ωστε να δω πως δουλευει:P

Υπαρχουν πνευματικα δικαιωματα για το τεστ αυτο?

Σκεφτομαι μηπως εφτιαχνα ενα software πανω σε αυτο...αναλογως τις πληροφοριες που θα παρω...λετε να εχει καμμια τυχη...εννοω χρημα (αν και ηδη ειμαι φουλ με project λολ)

Πετρααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααν....θα το εχεις ψαξει δεν μπορει, ειδα το θεμα σου στους επαγγελματιες οποτε δωσε info....και λινκς:)

(Μη δινεται και πολυ σημασια ετσι περνανε ιδεες απο το μυαλο μου οταν δεν εχω ενασχοληση λολ)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ξερω περιπου τι ειναι αλλα θα ηθελα περισσοτερες πληροφοριες οπως πως ακριβως δουλευει , δηλαδη εκτος απο το σκορ κτλ που βγαινουν απο διαφορες παραμετρους...τι ακριβως κανει ο \"εξεταζομενος\"...απαντα σε ερωτησεις?
> Βαριεμαι να διαβασω ατελειωτα κατεβατα ωστε να δω πως δουλευει:P
> 
> Υπαρχουν πνευματικα δικαιωματα για το τεστ αυτο?
> 
> Σκεφτομαι μηπως εφτιαχνα ενα software πανω σε αυτο...αναλογως τις πληροφοριες που θα παρω...λετε να εχει καμμια τυχη...εννοω χρημα (αν και ηδη ειμαι φουλ με project λολ)
> 
> Πετρααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααν....θα το εχεις ψαξει δεν μπορει, ειδα το θεμα σου στους επαγγελματιες οποτε δωσε info....και λινκς:)
> ...




Keeeeppppp

Αν το βρεις πουθενά μεταφρασμένο και σταθμισμένο στα Ελληνικά δως το και σε μένα!!!


λολολ


Θεωρείται το πιο \"επιστημονικό τεστ νοημοσύνης\" keep, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται μόνο από επαγγελματίες λόγω της πολυπλοκότητας της ερμηνείας του. (Original για να το πάρεις αν είσαι επαγγελματίας-ψυχολόγος κοστίζει γύρω στα...1000 ευρώ...) Θεωρείται πάρα πολύ έγκυρο και αξιόπιστο γι αυτό είναι και το πιο \"συχνό\" τεστ νοημοσύνης. 

Το Weschler Adult Intelligence Scale μαζί με το τελευταίο Weschler Memory Scale (WMS-III) θεωρούνται μαζί τα \"στανταρ\" για να γίνει μια πρωταρχική νευροψυχολογική αξιολόγηση, δηλαδή να \"τεστάρεις\" άτομα που λόγω της νευρολογικής-συνήθως (προηγούμενες κρανιοεγκεφαλικές κακώσεις η εγκεφαλικά επεισόδια, άνοια/alzheimer, σκλήρυνση κατα πλάκας, πάρκινσον κλπ.)- κατάστασης τους μπορεί να παρουσιάσουν κάποια \"γνωστική έκπτωση\". Αυτά τα τεστ είναι πολύ \"ευαίσθητα\" στο να \"πιάσουν\" κάτι τέτοιο ακόμα και όταν στις αξωνικές/μαγνητικές δεν φαίνεται τίποτα (από την στιγμή που \"πιάσουν\" κάτι χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμα πιο συγκεκριμένες νευροψυχολογικές δοκιμασίες για προσοχή,μνήμη, σκέψη, γλώσσα, έλεγχος της συμπεριφοράς κλπ. μερικές όπως το Halstead-Reitan Battery είναι computerised και σημειώνουν και χρόνους αντίδρασης κλπ.). Επίσης γενικά δείνουν μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη εικόνα του \"μυαλού\" του ασθενούς (κάτι που οι μαγνητικές δνε μπορούν να κάνουν! :P)Αν βρεθεί κάτι, τότε ο νευροψυχολόγος σχεδιάζει την \"γνωστική αποκατάσταση\", που-είτε μέσω τροποποίησης του περιβάλλοντος είτε μέσω \"ασκήσεων ενδυνάμωσης\"- προσπαθεί να μειώσει το \"έλλημα\" του ασθενή. Αυτό θέλω να γίνω εγώ δηλαδή, \"κλινικός νευροψυχολόγος\" :P (εσύ που είσαι και προγραμματιστής θα ετοιμάσουμε και καμια νευροψυχολογική δοκιμασία μαζί ε? Α σε θέλω και μετά για θεωρητικη΄δουλειά- AI και τέτοια! :P)


Το WAIS είναι κυρίως με ερωτήσεις, αν και έχει \"δοκιμασίες\" όπως με κύβους η εικόνες.Χωρίζεται σε δύο μέρη- στο \"λεκτικό\" ( εμπεριέχει...\"λεκτικές\" δοκιμασίες... doh) και στο \"πρακτικό\" ( έχει κυρίως \"οπτικο-χωρικές\" και \"κιναισθητικές\" δοκιμασίες). Γενικά μου φαίνεται πως παίρνει αρκετή ώρα! Κάποτε θέλω να το αγοράσω. Λένε πως μεταφράζουν και σταθμίζουν το IV στην Ελλάδα και ότι αρχές του 2011 θα είναι έτοιμο. Τώρα σχεδιάζω να μπω σε ένα μεταπτυχιακό κλινικής νευροψυχ στην Ιατρική της Αθήνας και αν μπω θα το αγοράσω σίγουρα μόλις βγει, μαζί με το WMS. ;)


Για τα παιδιά υπάρχουν και τα αναλογά τεστ για... παιδιά (Weschler Intelligence Scale for Children- WISC) και το χρησιμοποιούν οι παιδοψυχολόγοι για να \"μετρήσουν\" τις γνωστικές ικανότητες από παιδιά με μαθησιακές δυσκολίες/νοητική στέρηση/ αυτισμό κλπ.


Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον να μπορούσαν να γίνουν \"computerised\". Όμως δεν ξέρω το κατα πόσο εύκολο θα είναι γιατί α) είναι αρκετά μεγάλο, β) έχει και αντικείμενα, όπως κύβους και εικόνες που το άτομο πρέπει να \"πιάνει\" και να επεξεργάζεται με την αφή κλπ. Δεν ξέρω το κατα πόσο εφικτό είναι αυτό και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ήση computerised! Όμως αν το έκανες και πετύχαινε μάλλον θα χεζόσουν στο τάλιρο. Αλλά σίγουρα θα ήταν πολύ μεγάλο project!

Αυτά!

----------


## keep_walking

Φανταζομαι οτι το σκορ μπορει να γινει computerized ... δηλαδη αντι να καθεται να κανει ο εξεταστης μαθηματικα , καμπυλες σχεδιαγραμματα και ολα αυτα να τα κανει...το προγραμμα.

Επισης κατι βρηκα σε αγγλικη μορφη για σκορ και reports computerized αλλα ειναι ακριβα!!!!!!!....σιγουρα ομως εχουν βγει αγορα και δεν νομιζω οτι τα αγγλικα ειναι ιδιαιτερο προβλημα (αναλογως).

Βασικα εντελως θεωρητικα μιλαω γιατι δεν ξερω καν το αντικειμενο...και σιγουρα θελει πολυ διαβασμα και πολυυυυυυυυυ χρονο...δεν ειμαι ουτε expert στην ψυχ ουτε στους υπολογιστες ιδιαιτερα....απλως το διατυπωσα σαν ιδεα...τεσπα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν εχει κυκλοφορησει \"πειρατικη\" βερσιον...τι αγοραζεις με το πακετο μια συλλογη βιβλιων ετσι? αντε και μερικα κυβακια?

----------


## keep_walking

Ελπιζω να μην πουλανε και software μαζι λολ....οι ιδιοι που το δινουν:)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Φανταζομαι οτι το σκορ μπορει να γινει computerized ... δηλαδη αντι να καθεται να κανει ο εξεταστης μαθηματικα , καμπυλες σχεδιαγραμματα και ολα αυτα να τα κανει...το προγραμμα.
> 
> Επισης κατι βρηκα σε αγγλικη μορφη για σκορ και reports computerized αλλα ειναι ακριβα!!!!!!!....σιγουρα ομως εχουν βγει αγορα και δεν νομιζω οτι τα αγγλικα ειναι ιδιαιτερο προβλημα (αναλογως).
> 
> Βασικα εντελως θεωρητικα μιλαω γιατι δεν ξερω καν το αντικειμενο...και σιγουρα θελει πολυ διαβασμα και πολυυυυυυυυυ χρονο...δεν ειμαι ουτε expert στην ψυχ ουτε στους υπολογιστες ιδιαιτερα....απλως το διατυπωσα σαν ιδεα...τεσπα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν εχει κυκλοφορησει \"πειρατικη\" βερσιον...τι αγοραζεις με το πακετο μια συλλογη βιβλιων ετσι? αντε και μερικα κυβακια?





Ναι, ουσιαστικά αυτό αγοράζεις! Μια συλλογή βιβλίων (οι δοκιμασίες μαζί με τις κλίμακες) και μερικά κυβάκια! WTF! Και εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί δεν υπάρχει σε πειρατική... έχω φάει τον τόπο να βρω το αμερικανικο/αγγλικό η κάτι...τίποτα! 


Εγώ αναρωτιόμουνα αν θα μπορούσε να γίνει ολόκληρο το τεστ computerized. Κάποιοι λένε ότι όλα τα τεστ νοημοσύνης/νευροψυχολογικά θα γίνουν computerized και ότι γενικά πάει προς τα εκεί πάει η κατάσταση. Κάποια έχουν ήδη κυκλοφορήσει έτσι. Αλλά για όλο το τεστ πρέπει να είναι δύσκολο και φαντάζομαι θα θέλει ολόκληρο team αν αποφασίσουν να το κάνουνε...χμ


Τα Αγγλικά δεν είναι ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα, το κακό έχει να κάνει με την στατιστική \"στάθμιση\". Δηλαδή το πως ο Ελληνικός πληθυσμός (και όχι π.χ. ο Αγγλικός η ο Αμερικανικός) \"σκοράρει\" σε αυτά τα τεστ. Άλλωστε ο τρόπος που καταλάβαίνεις τι \"έχει κάνει\" ο άλλος (που είναι έλληνας!) είναι επειδή συγκρίνεις τα σκορ του με τις \"ελληνικές νόρμες\" (και οι ελληνικές τώρα διεξάγονται, το τεστ υποτίθεται ότι θα κυκλοφορήσει επίσημα στην Ελλάδα το 2011. Μόνο το \"WISC\" υπάρχει στα Ελληνικά και αυτό παλιότερη έκδοση από το Αμερικανικο). Γι αυτό και υποτίθεται ότι είναι αντιδεολογικό να κάνεις \"αγγλικά\" τεστ σε έλληνες (επειδή π.χ. ο αγγλικός πληθυσμός θα έχει κάπως διαφορετικά \"στατιστικά στανταρτς\"). Πάντως γενικά οι διαφορές είναι πολύ μικρές και πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν τα αμερικανικα/αγγλικά. \"We are all Amerikanakia anyway\" όπως έλεγε και ο Antonios στο άλλο φορουμ λολ.

----------

